# Hettrick Davy Crockett



## Karla (Sep 9, 2019)

I am trying to find information on the Hettrick Walt Disney Davy Crockett pedal wagon. There is one post previously from the seller in Herrin, IL, this is the wagon I bought. I am struggling to find ANYTHING on this particular wagon! I mainly want to confirm the original color (red?) and the value. It is amazing the lack of info I can find on this wagon! Was it rare? Or didn’t go over well? I’m pondering on restoration.. which will be costly. I love it and want to see it restored, but it will be a lot with the possibility of no return. Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 9, 2019)

You're right....there's plenty of Hettrick pedal wagon photos to be found but the Davy Crockett model is a bit elusive. It most likely was a limited run as other promo trikes and bikes were, featuring TV characters such as Gene Autry and Hopalong Cassidy. I did find this one that was auctioned off years ago. If you scroll down the page there is a photo of the head badge decal with Crockett's face on it - https://www.liveauctioneers.com/en-...isney-davy-crockett-tricycle-wconestoga-wagon Not sure how true the colors are in the photos.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2019)

If you bought this because you like it and aren't too concerned with the monetary aspect then go ahead restore and enjoy. If you bought this to sell then you may struggle to get your money back and a restoration is out of the question. While fairly uncommon these, like the Autry, Hopalong Cassidy, and Donald Duck bikes are niche collectibles. They are crossover collectibles meaning a Western/Autry/Hopalong/Disney collector is just as likely to buy one of these as a tricycle/bicycle collector. Unfortunately for the Western stuff it seems the market is dying out a bit-at least that is my perception. BTW the one listed above sold for $200 in 2010. Yours is a little rougher than that one and I'd think $100-150 might be FMV although I am no expert in riding toys. V/r Shawn


----------



## Karla (Sep 10, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> You're right....there's plenty of Hettrick pedal wagon photos to be found but the Davy Crockett model is a bit elusive. It most likely was a limited run as other promo trikes and bikes were, featuring TV characters such as Gene Autry and Hopalong Cassidy. I did find this one that was auctioned off years ago. If you scroll down the page there is a photo of the head badge decal with Crockett's face on it - https://www.liveauctioneers.com/en-...isney-davy-crockett-tricycle-wconestoga-wagon Not sure how true the colors are in the photos.
> 
> Dave



Thank you! I love the head badge. Mine you can only make out part of Walt and Davy. I would think elusive would equal greater value. I bought it because it “spoke” to me.. but restoration will be $1,000. Not sure it is speaking that much!


----------



## Karla (Sep 10, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> If you bought this because you like it and aren't too concerned with the monetary aspect then go ahead restore and enjoy. If you bought this to sell then you may struggle to get your money back and a restoration is out of the question. While fairly uncommon these, like the Autry, Hopalong Cassidy, and Donald Duck bikes are niche collectibles. They are crossover collectibles meaning a Western/Autry/Hopalong/Disney collector is just as likely to buy one of these as a tricycle/bicycle collector. Unfortunately for the Western stuff it seems the market is dying out a bit-at least that is my perception. BTW the one listed above sold for $200 in 2010. Yours is a little rougher than that one and I'd think $100-150 might be FMV although I am no expert in riding toys. V/r Shawn





Freqman1 said:


> If you bought this because you like it and aren't too concerned with the monetary aspect then go ahead restore and enjoy. If you bought this to sell then you may struggle to get your money back and a restoration is out of the question. While fairly uncommon these, like the Autry, Hopalong Cassidy, and Donald Duck bikes are niche collectibles. They are crossover collectibles meaning a Western/Autry/Hopalong/Disney collector is just as likely to buy one of these as a tricycle/bicycle collector. Unfortunately for the Western stuff it seems the market is dying out a bit-at least that is my perception. BTW the one listed above sold for $200 in 2010. Yours is a little rougher than that one and I'd think $100-150 might be FMV although I am no expert in riding toys. V/r Shawn



 I did buy it because I love it... $1,000 to restore is concerning. I want to, but know I shouldn’t.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2019)

Karla said:


> I did buy it because I love it... $1,000 to restore is concerning. I want to, but know I shouldn’t.



That tan color is the original, not red!  Besides the inside of the wagon the condition doesn't look so bad.  If it was mine, I would try a rust removal product or oxalic acid bath on the interior.  It seems a canvas wagon cover could be made without too much trouble.  I think the canvas has screen printed graphics; you can find a t-shirt screener in your area to lay-down the graphics.  A good detail job on the existing paint would go a long way.  Get some Mr. Clean Magic Erasers and try cleaning the white bars and other paint gently.


----------



## Karla (Sep 10, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> That tan color is the original, not red!  Besides the inside of the wagon the condition doesn't look so bad.  If it was mine, I would try a rust removal product or oxalic acid bath on the interior.  It seems a canvas wagon cover could be made without too much trouble.  I think the canvas has screen printed graphics; you can find a t-shirt screener in your area to lay-down the graphics.  A good detail job on the existing paint would go a long way.  Get some Mr. Clean Magic Erasers and try cleaning the white bars and other paint gently.





The tan is original??? Really??? That’s amazing. It’s so ugly. It’s currently almost a mauve/pink. I could not find a color picture. Have you seen one?? I really appreciate your help! Karla


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2019)

There is a bicycle that was posted here in the past year or two in the same color. Search Davey in the search feature.
They also made the bike in white.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2019)

I agree with Brant on this one. This is not worth a $1000 resto unless it was a family heirloom where money is not a concern. If you spend the $1k you probably wind up with about a $300-350 piece tops. Do a search on OA here in the resto section--you will be amazed at the results. Re: BTW "elusive" or "rare" does not necessarily equate to $$$. Somthing must be desirable to be valuable. The rarest bike I own is among my least valuable. V/r Shawn


----------



## Karla (Sep 10, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> There is a bicycle that was posted here in the past year or two in the same color. Search Davey in the search feature.
> They also made the bike in white.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Right, I saw that. I’m just not sure that’s the original color. Two different people have said red will oxidize into that tan/mauve color. Plus I found an ad for the Hettrick Davy Crockett chuckwagon. It’s black and white but description reads “flaming” red.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2019)

It is the original color; flip it over and look at the areas that would not be exposed to sun, is it flaming red or the tan color?  It is yours, if you don't like the color repaint it.


----------



## Karla (Sep 10, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree with Brant on this one. This is not worth a $1000 resto unless it was a family heirloom where money is not a concern. If you spend the $1k you probably wind up with about a $300-350 piece tops. Do a search on OA here in the resto section--you will be amazed at the results. Re: BTW "elusive" or "rare" does not necessarily equate to $$$. Somthing must be desirable to be valuable. The rarest bike I own is among my least valuable. V/r Shawn




You’re right. It’s not an heirloom... and my son probably would never want it. Sigh 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Juan G (Oct 8, 2019)

Karla said:


> I am trying to find information on the Hettrick Walt Disney Davy Crockett pedal wagon. There is one post previously from the seller in Herrin, IL, this is the wagon I bought. I am struggling to find ANYTHING on this particular wagon! I mainly want to confirm the original color (red?) and the value. It is amazing the lack of info I can find on this wagon! Was it rare? Or didn’t go over well? I’m pondering on restoration.. which will be costly. I love it and want to see it restored, but it will be a lot with the possibility of no return. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1060708
> 
> View attachment 1060709



Nice one, let me know if it's for sale.


----------



## 2THECURB650 (Nov 9, 2019)

This was a great find. I have a few Tricycles made by hettrick. If you ever decide to sell this tricycle please let me know.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2019)

My favorite Davey story was when they made a toy  model of the Alamo and had the American heroes fighting Indians instead of Mexicans.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2019)

Karla said:


> I am trying to find information on the Hettrick Walt Disney Davy Crockett pedal wagon. There is one post previously from the seller in Herrin, IL, this is the wagon I bought. I am struggling to find ANYTHING on this particular wagon! I mainly want to confirm the original color (red?) and the value. It is amazing the lack of info I can find on this wagon! Was it rare? Or didn’t go over well? I’m pondering on restoration.. which will be costly. I love it and want to see it restored, but it will be a lot with the possibility of no return. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1060708
> 
> View attachment 1060709



Gosh, that is cute.


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 10, 2019)

The sidewalk bike ..... yes its tan


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes those are tan ,always wanted one of those wagons but never could find one ,wanted to put with my Davy but now has a new home .


----------

